# Differences is Martin Dreadnoughts



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm kind of new in researching Martin guitars and it looks like there is some pretty knowledgeable people in this forum.
Am I correct that the main difference between D18, D28, D35, etc. is in the necks and upgraded cosmetics as you move up the line? Basically the bodies are all the same?


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*kind of, yes*

i've been looking alot, and recently ordered a new HD-28.

D-16 are a less expensive version because they use a mortoise/tenon joint and not a dovetail (traditional) joint. To account for the different joint they use a hybrid a-frame bracing. i played a D16R rosewood and it sounded AWESOME, but since this was my first martin i wanted more traditional, so i kept looking....

A D18 is part of the standard series, as is the D28, D35, D45.
They are all solid wood, no laminates, spruce tops.

D18 is mahogony back and sides, 
the rest are all rosewood back and sides. 
D28 has a 2 piece back, 
D35 has a 3 piece back
D45 has all the fancy bindings and trim

HD is herringbone binding/trim.

some vintage and custom versions of the dreadnoughts have different species of wood i.e. adirondack spruce vs. yackmanistani spruce etc. similarly the bracing is either standard or scallooped. Ii believe the scalloped bracing has a louder 'opened up' sound right of the line. standard bracing will open up over time.

the best thing to do if your interested is go to a music store and play them all until you find one you really like.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Aren't they different body sizes too?


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

> "the best thing to do if your interested is go to a music store and play them all until you find one you really like."


The problem is that in my neck of the woods there is not many music stores that carry a wide variety of models. Maybe 2 or 3 each of Martin, Taylor, Gibson & Larrivee. Sounds like I need a trip to the Big City!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

the D 35 has a slightly different(lighter & higher) bracing than a 28 or 18,the hd 28 has scalloped bracing.In the old days all the D size were the same then came the 35,now they recreate lots of eras by incorperating small yet sometimes important differences.If you contact Martin they should send you some nice catolouges.Over the last few years Ive tried several 71-76 D18s,a d 35, a new 00018 and a new D 18 and have scince settled on a 06, D 28. I pick hard a lot and the regular ol D 28 takes it well.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*D-35 is slightly different size*

The only time this matters at all, is when you have a Calton made. With a D-35 it's best to order a D-35 Calton. Otherwise, it's pretty minor. 

Over the years, the D has changed a tiny bit. Calton has slightly different templates for a few of the early Ds.


----------

